# Everyday Minerals shade recommendation



## user79 (Dec 30, 2006)

What do you think would be a good shade for me in the Everyday Minerals line? I'm very fair. MAC foundations in the lightest NC15 are much too yellow on me.

So anyone use EM and can recommend something? I was a Fairly Light in Bare Escentuals, if that helps, but I'm not sure the 2 cosmetic lines match up.

http://www.everydayminerals.com/g?t=foundations


This is a pic of me without makeup but since it's winter I'm now even a bit lighter than this.








This is more my winter complexion but in this pic I'm wearing foundation, but it's a matching shade.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2006)

Sandy Fair would probably work well for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe Multi Tasking which is really good at evening things out so it acts kind of as a concealer and a foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## user79 (Jan 1, 2007)

OK I'll have a look. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 2, 2007)

I would think Neutral Fair would be your color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should order the samples kit! You just pay for shipping which should be $4.


----------



## BattahZ (Jan 2, 2007)

i use EDM in Fair, and we're about the same skintone.  my perfect color is a mix of fair and fair neutral.  definitely order the sample kit in fair and fair neutral and try each color out on its own or mixed.  i used to use bare escentuals but it was too dark - i had to mix white eyeshadow with it to match to my complexion, but EDM definitely matches up better.  the color blends in so the colors are more forgiving (there are probably several shades you coul wear that woul dlook good), but it still offers really good coverage.

and try the semi-matte!  it's really nice - the original glo was too shiny for me, but the semi-matte is just dewy enough to look good on super-fair skin.

hope you like!


----------



## BattahZ (Jan 2, 2007)

by the way, what eyeshadow colors are you wearing in that pic?  you look gorgeous!


----------



## Diskordia (Jan 2, 2007)

well I would rec another shade to be honest. I think the neutral range would be too brown for you so I would say fairly light and maybe add some fair to it. I'm paler than you in winter and I use fair, but my skin looks a lot like yours when I have a little tan and that's when I use fairly light. I would also say get the semi-matte in fairly light and maybe the fair in original glo. I know you use revlon skinlights underneath your foundation (me too) and I love to mix a bit of the orignial glow formula in my semi matte! btw I really love EM! try their blushes too they are amazing!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I got the sample kit:


* Intensive Concealer Light concealer
* Siesta blush or face color
* Warm-Golden Fair foundation Intensive
* Warm-Light foundation Matte
* Cool-Sandy Fair foundation Semi-Matte


----------

